
Soon all immigration would require all of your social media profiles - techsin101
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/immigration/article235022202.html
======
techsin101
If you delete all profiles, you will be rejected on suspicion of being a liar.
If you provide original account then something will be found that would
displease individual agent, and if you create a new one then it'd be seen
attempted deception.

People applying for green card, or even citizenship, all are going to be soon
required to do this.

\- Suppresses free speech

\- Orwellian / slippery slope

\- Dependent on subjective judgement of agent

\- Suppression of minorities

\- Massive false positives

------
rdtwo
Who says the US doesn’t have a social credit score

------
zzo38computer
That won't work if you do not have any social media profiles (or if you do,
but not any of the ones they listed there).

~~~
techsin101
that's the the problem too how do you proof you don't have any such profile.
leave it blank, it says leaving blank may result in infinite delay.

